# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Rendering over waterproofing?

## Kjweston6

I am building a new shower and I have used Crommelin waterproofing over vilaboard on the walls. Does anyone know how I can cement render over the waterproof membrane?

----------


## phild01

That waterproofing will take cement based tile adhesives so I would assume it can take acrylic renders as well.  Best to talk to the makers of the render.  BTW, why rendering over villaboard in a shower area!

----------


## Lehas

> BTW, why rendering over villaboard in a shower area!

  +1

----------


## Oldsaltoz

+-1 more.

----------

